

Open letter to Garbage from photographer Pat Pope over paying to use his photos - midnightclubbed
http://louderthanwar.com/an-open-letter-to-garbage-from-photographer-pat-pope-over-whether-the-band-should-pay-to-use-his-photos-in-new-book/

======
woof
Moronic "answer" from Garbage on facebook:
[https://www.facebook.com/GarbageOfficial/posts/9812216918886...](https://www.facebook.com/GarbageOfficial/posts/981221691888682)

They don't answer Pat's questions, don't understand the whole "payment"
thingey and actually believes PAYING for something in 1995 should be enough...

Are they actually too stupid too understand?

~~~
chris_j
I interpret Garbage's response as saying that they aren't going to make a
profit on the book and that they are asking photographers to give them
permission to use their photographs gratis in order to keep the price of the
book down. I've seen artists do similar recently. What's moronic about that?

~~~
geoelectric
What's unclear to me is that Pat Pope says they -told- him the photographs
were being used, whereas the response implies he was -asked- if they could be
used.

I have no issue with people (Amanda Palmer or otherwise) asking for help at
whatever price they want, including free. I think the crowd that gets offended
over even asking isn't in the right, and that "no" is a fine answer, as is
"yes," or "for tree fiddy" or anything in between.

But if they contacted Pat Pope and just informed him these older photos would
be used, outside any rights granted, that would be a far different story.

~~~
chrismcb
Pat pope says he was asked. He was told the band liked some of his photos and
could they be used free if charge with attribution. What is missing is whether
the original query made it clear that this was a collaboration.

~~~
geoelectric
Re-read, and yeah. He doesn't really say it outright, unless it's further
down, but does word it as "they would like" and "in return."

I really don't see the issue. Just reply that you don't work for free and be
done with it.

I feel like people must get up in arms over this because they're afraid the
value of their own work will drop if other people give it away, or something
like that. Otherwise it's simply a "it's insulting to think I'd work for free"
thing, which simply sounds kind of arrogant to me.

I don't feel threatened by open-source software, even BSD-licensed stuff where
someone might sell my contribution, so I'm not real clear where they're coming
from.

All they have to do is say no. If everyone says no, the situation will change.
If everyone doesn't say no, then it's a damned good thing that Pat Pope
doesn't speak for the person who actually wants to do it, then.

------
tessierashpool
in the spirit of "saved you a click," I'll try to save you a Google, with some
context re the "Shirley's recent letter to Kanye" reference.

Garbage's singer wrote an open letter calling out Kanye West for calling out
Beck for winning a Grammy. this letter calls out the singer for calling out
Kanye for calling out Beck.

basically:

Kanye: "you should give the Grammy to Beyoncé, to show respect for artistry."

Shirley: "you should shut the fuck up, to show respect for artistry."

photographer: "you should pay me if you want to use my work, to show respect
for artistry."

basically, the artists' opinions here grow progressively less ridiculous as
the artists' incomes approach the poverty level. which kind of bothers me.

edit: the artists' opinions also grow progressively less ridiculous as a
function of the artists' distance from Kanye West.

~~~
woof
You missed the important parts and brought in Kanye West -to "save us a
click"? WTF?

Please read the letter from mr. Pope again, the moronic answer from Garbage on
facebook
([https://www.facebook.com/GarbageOfficial/posts/9812216918886...](https://www.facebook.com/GarbageOfficial/posts/981221691888682))
and _think_!

